# blank canvas 870



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pondering upgrades on my box stock 870 magnum. I know I will extend the mag, but I'm not sure about how else to improve on a gun that already seems to fit me so well. I see collapsible stocks and vertical front grips for sale and I am not impressed. 
I also wonder about the barrel length and choke. This one has the Remchoke on a longish 26" barrel.

If it were yours and you only wanted to spend $100.00 on it how would you make it better?
GW


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Spray paint it camo


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My 870 has an ~18" barrel and extended magazine, when configured for home defense. I also have a 20" rifled barrel for sabot slugs and a Burris Fast-Fire red dot sight. Either configuration makes it a formidable home defense weapon, though I would not recommend slugs for an urban environment. I think I spent about $150 for the extra barrel, though, so that busts the budget already.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

goldwing, what are your primary, secondary, and any other potential intended uses for the gun?

This will have a lot of bearing on what modifications might be considered useful (or not-so-much).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> goldwing, what are your primary, secondary, and any other potential intended uses for the gun?
> 
> This will have a lot of bearing on what modifications might be considered useful (or not-so-much).


Sorry if I was vague about my intended use for the gun.

The primary concern is home defense, and secondary a SHTF scenario. I think that if I kept the 26" barrel and bought a used barrel that could be cut to 18" I would have a good compromise. It would be able to fill a doorway with buckshot with the short barrel and kill some supper with the long one.

The mag extension will determine the barrel length and I think 8 shots loaded is a good compromise, along with a 5 shot "sleeve" on the stock. There should be some accessory rail space to hang a light, a reflex sight and some BUIS.

There goes the budget. Might have to work a Saturday or two to make it happen.
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Much better; thanks for the clarification!

I think you may be disappointed with the shot-spreading abilities of a shotgun's open-choked (or even no-choke) barrel; my experience indicates a buckshot pattern will still only spread about one inch for every yard of distance (5 yard target, 5-inch spread), so to fill that 28"-30" doorway with buckshot, you'll have to be outside your house (unless your living room is a LOT larger/longer than mine...).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Much better; thanks for the clarification!
> 
> I think you may be disappointed with the shot-spreading abilities of a shotgun's open-choked (or even no-choke) barrel; my experience indicates a buckshot pattern will still only spread about one inch for every yard of distance (5 yard target, 5-inch spread), so to fill that 28"-30" doorway with buckshot, you'll have to be outside your house (unless your living room is a LOT larger/longer than mine...).


Point well taken DJ. Chalk that up to exuberant exaggeration. If my memory serves, a rifled slug barrel will spread a buckshot pattern better than a cylinder bore.

I do know that 15 pellets of 00 Buck will make a bad guy question the choices that brought him to my house. 
gw


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A rifled shotgun barrel tends to swirl buckshot around the edges and leave a hole in the middle of the pattern. This might not be a bad thing at close range, but I would test the pattern at the distance you want it to be effective, to make sure I was getting the desired result.

You are still going to have to aim the shot. It's still easy to miss, even with a shotgun pattern.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

goldwing said:


> (snip)
> 
> I do know that 15 pellets of 00 Buck will make a bad guy question the choices that brought him to my house.
> gw


No doubt about that at all.



Bisley said:


> A rifled shotgun barrel tends to swirl buckshot around the edges and leave a hole in the middle of the pattern. This might not be a bad thing at close range, but I would test the pattern at the distance you want it to be effective, to make sure I was getting the desired result.
> 
> You are still going to have to aim the shot. It's still easy to miss, even with a shotgun pattern.


All true.

I wonder if using a smaller buckshot would help "fill in" the center of a rifled-barrel pattern? Maybe some #1 or #4 buckshot would be an improvement in that area, while still giving good penetration. The larger buckshot pellets are always arranged around the outside of the shell, due to their large size, which probably makes them more likely to spin-off into a donut-shaped pattern. If the buckshot is smaller, some of it will be centered in the shot-cup/shell, and I'm thinking those pellets would be more likely to proceed more-or-less straight downrange vs. spinning out to the edge of the pattern. Plus the whole "more pellets, more holes" thing helps, right?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

IIRC #4 Buck is .22 caliber, and in a 3" mag configuration has upward of 35 pellets in each cartridge. That is a bad motorscooter at home defense range, and probably still pretty nasty at 30 yards. I think some pattern testing at different distances is in order. 

I will likely end up with a 18.5" cylinder bore barrel because it will cost less to buy a used barrel and trim the length than buy new. I will hang on to the 26" Remchoke barrel for sporting/hunting purposes. I am going to talk to my gunsmith to see how much it would cost to thread a shortened barrel to accept the Remchokes so maybe I can have what I want without buying a barrel.
GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> No doubt about that at all.
> 
> All true.
> 
> I wonder if using a smaller buckshot would help "fill in" the center of a rifled-barrel pattern? Maybe some #1 or #4 buckshot would be an improvement in that area, while still giving good penetration. The larger buckshot pellets are always arranged around the outside of the shell, due to their large size, which probably makes them more likely to spin-off into a donut-shaped pattern. If the buckshot is smaller, some of it will be centered in the shot-cup/shell, and I'm thinking those pellets would be more likely to proceed more-or-less straight downrange vs. spinning out to the edge of the pattern. Plus the whole "more pellets, more holes" thing helps, right?


Interesting idea. I'm thinking No.1 Buckshot, with the voids between being filled with whatever size shot would fit between the larger 'balls,' without reducing their number. It sounds really nasty, but I bet it still wouldn't fill the hole.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

goldwing said:


> IIRC #4 Buck is .22 caliber, and in a 3" mag configuration has upward of 35 pellets in each cartridge. That is a bad motorscooter at home defense range, and probably still pretty nasty at 30 yards. I think some pattern testing at different distances is in order.


Personally, I would prefer some of the 'reduced recoil' home defense ammo on the market, now. 3" magnums are great for goose hunting, but 2-3/4" reduced power" loads are still tough on bad guys at close range, and give you a better recovery time for firing multiple rounds. I think most of the SWAT teams use them, and they probably have the experience to know.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

goldwing said:


> IIRC #4 Buck is .22 caliber, and in a 3" mag configuration has upward of 35 pellets in each cartridge. That is a bad motorscooter at home defense range, and probably still pretty nasty at 30 yards. I think some pattern testing at different distances is in order.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> GW


I don't have any 3" 12ga in #4 buck, but I do have 2 3/4" standard and 2 3/4" Magnums in the bottom of my ammo locker. 
In 12 gauge, it has 27 pellets in the standard load and 34 in the short mag, so I'm thinking the 3" would be around 40 pellets.

EDIT: Checked a few sources, and found some Remington 3" #4 buck at Brownells. 41 pellets. That ought to get-er-done.

http://www.brownells.com/ammunition...kshot-loads-5bx-sku105200011-43024-91143.aspx

A few other places had it listed as a load they normally carry, but they were all out of stock (MidwayUSA, for instance).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

UPDATE
I called my friend that owns a LGS today and we talked about my plans for the 870. He said that he didn't have a short barrel or an extended magazine in stock, but he had a 19" cylinder bore barrel on his personal gun that I could have for $60. Since I was driving when we talked I told him I would be right down.

When I arrived he had the barrel off and it was in great shape. As a bonus, it was even chambered for 3" shells. I also picked up a Weaver scope mount base for a Remington 7400. (same receiver contour as an 870) The Weaver base is as most of you know the same profile as a picatinny rail.

I drilled and tapped the receiver for the mount and then assembled it with the new barrel and a cheapie but goody reflex sight on the new mount. It is starting to show some promise.

While I was at the LGS I ordered an 8 shot magazine extension that should be here in a week. While I am waiting I am going to do some shopping for some Magpul furniture.

I have a 230 lumen LED light with a strobe picked out but I am not sure of the mounting until the new mag extension is mounted. I will document this baby build with pics and show all when all of the parts are flying in close formation.
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like it's all coming together quite nicely!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Sounds like it's all coming together quite nicely!


The budget was unreasonable at the start. When it is all said and done, this will be a handy and capable weapon that won't break the bank. I am guessing that the final cost will be near $600 including the purchase of the stock 870. Considering the fact that the gun will do any job that I ask of it, I think it will be a bargain.
GW


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Goldwing, you did indeed luck-out on that barrel being a 3" mag. barrel. If it had been a 2 3/4" barrel it wouldn't have fit your magnum shotgun. Sounds like it's nearing completion, how about a picture or two?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm afraid that there is not much to see at this point. I temporarily mounted a bandolier on the stock and an old 200 lumen light/strobe on it. I put the scope on it so I can test the new barrel for accuracy with slugs tomorrow. The reflex sight will be going back on afterwards. I will post more pics after I get the extended mag and the new work light mounted.
GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am almost done.

The extended mag came in today and coincidentally, I found some furniture that I could live with. My next task is to make a bit of rail space to hang my light on. That should be done this weekend.
GW


----------

